# Röthenbachklamm am Samstag?



## All-Mountain (12. Mai 2003)

Abend Miteinander,
da mich schon Nils und ein paar Andere drauf angesprochen haben, mach ich mal nen Fred für die Röthenbachklamm auf. 
Die meisten von Euch werden schon von dem legendären Trail gehört haben, oder ihn gar selbst schon unter die Stollen genommen haben. Es ist jedenfalls mein absoluter Lielingstrail in Franken.
Röthenbachklamm, das sind ca. 5 Km feinster Singletrailspaß mit so netten Gimicks wie kleinen Sanddünen, Brücken und kleinen  knackigen Anstiegen gespickt.

Hab mich mit Nils wegen des Termins schon kurzgeschlossen und würde mal den:

SAMSTAG den 17.05, um 14 Uhr am Tiergarten vorschlagen

Warum Tiergarten?
Vor dem Vergnügen hat der Herr nun mal den Schweiß gesetzt. Also fahren wir erst über den Anton-Leidinger-Weg (Weiß-Blau-Markierung hinter Tiergarten) der sich auch ganz gut fahren läßt bis nach Brunn. Dann über ein kurzes Stück Waldautobahn bis zum Birkensee (hier könnte man bei Bedarf auch noch den Mortizberg mit einbauen) und dann gehts rein in die Klamm. Erst mal bis Ungelstätten, (da wäre dann eine kleine Einkehr in die "Scheune möglich), dann die Klamm wieder zurück bis nach Brunn und den Leidinger-Weg direkt zum Tiergarten zurück.

Das ganze sind etwa so 2-2,5 Stunden reine Rollzeit ab Tiergarten (ohne Moritzberg). Für Genussbiker wäre auch ein Einstieg am Birkensee möglich. Die können sich dann das Vergnügen Röthenbachklamm pur geben.

Wer ist dabei?

Gruß
TOM


----------



## nils (12. Mai 2003)

Melde mich zur Stelle!

Bin dabei, nur war ich noch nie am Tiergarten... Ist der Treffpunkt direkt am Eingang? Gibt es da überhaupt einen Eingang? Haben die Räder nicht alle mehr als ein Gang? Fragen über Fragen...

Gruß, Nils


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (12. Mai 2003)

Hi Nils,
eigentlich ganz einfach: Immer die Schmausenbuckstraße rauf und einfach den Familien mit Kinderwagen o. a. hinterher. Dann landest Du automatisch vorm Haupteingang. Bei den Bänken ist dann auch der traditionelle Biker-Treffpunkt.

Falls Dich jemand aus einem kleinen Häuschen von der Seite anspricht und Geld von Dir will bist Du schon zu weit....

TOM


----------



## amelius (12. Mai 2003)

... also die Wegleins kenn ich schon länger. Ist ja bei mir fast ein wenig um die Ecke...

Aber dass das die Röthenbachklamm genannt wird.... da habe ich bisher noch nicht gewußt!  

Ich fahr´ sie nur immer anders herum - starte in Ungelstetten und fahre zum Birkensee um dann noch ein wenig in der Sonne zu liegen  

Schönen Abend noch!


----------



## All-Mountain (13. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von amelius _
> *... also die Wegleins kenn ich schon länger. Ist ja bei mir fast ein wenig um die Ecke...
> 
> Aber dass das die Röthenbachklamm genannt wird.... da habe ich bisher noch nicht gewußt!
> ...



Hi Amelius,
das Weglein dürfte so heißen, weil es an der Röthenbach entlangführt. 
Der Trail macht einen aber fast a bisserl süchtig, find ich. Andersrum sieht der Weg dann wieder ganz anders aus. Ich fahr ihn wenns geht deshalb in beide Richtungen.
Grüße
TOM


----------



## Altitude (13. Mai 2003)

aber:

Samstag um zwei wird mir etwas zu knapp für die Planung meines Abendprogrammes (Blaue Nacht)...

Können wir den Spaß auf 12.30-13.00 Uhr vorverlegen???

oder evtl. doch am Sonntag fahren???

Grüße

Alex/Alti....

@AllMountain
Anfahrt von Fürth per Rad oder per Auto????


----------



## Frazer (13. Mai 2003)

Hmm.... schade, dass ihr Samstag die Tour machen wollt, da klappts bei mir net...

Könnt ihr des net auf Sonntag verlegen????? Dann würd ich auch mitfahren  

Grüße
Volker


----------



## G-zero (13. Mai 2003)

... bin ich auch begeistert.  

Am Samstag sieht´s bei mir gut aus. Sonntag leider nicht. Also gebe ich meine Stimme für den Samstag ab.

gruß

Tobi


----------



## All-Mountain (13. Mai 2003)

Hi,
Sonntag geht beim Nils nicht, daher der Termin am Samstag. Wenn jetzt nicht die erdrückende Mehrheit für Sonntag postet wurde ich es beim Samstag lassen

Vorverlegen auf 12:30 dürfte kein Problem sein. Ich will ja auch auf die Blaue Nacht.

@Alti
Mit der Anfahrt von Fürth bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher. Wenn wir den Moritzberg mitnehmen würde ich mit dem Auto zum Tiergarten kommen. Ohne Moritzberg eher mit'm Bike.


----------



## Altitude (13. Mai 2003)

können wir dann den Termin um eine bis zwei Stunden nach vorne legen????


----------



## All-Mountain (13. Mai 2003)

Von meiner Seite kein Problem.


```
Also neue Uhrzeit 12 Uhr am Samstag!!
```

Gruß
TOM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (13. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von All-Mountain _
> *Von meiner Seite kein Problem.
> 
> 
> ...



Danke....


----------



## All-Mountain (13. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von nils _
> *Haben die Räder nicht alle mehr als ein Gang? Fragen über Fragen...
> 
> Gruß, Nils *



Frag das mal den Alti...


----------



## Grufti (13. Mai 2003)

12:00 UHr ist O.kei
und deshalb bin ich auch dabei.

Gruß Bernd


----------



## nils (13. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von All-Mountain _
> *Frag das mal den Alti... *



Stimmt, da war doch was...

Und 12 Uhr ist auch kein Problem!

Gruß, Nils


----------



## All-Mountain (13. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von All-Mountain _
> *Röthenbachklamm, das sind ca. 5 Km feinster Singletrailspaß mit so netten Gimicks wie kleinen Sanddünen, Brücken und kleinen  knackigen Anstiegen gespickt.
> Für Genussbiker wäre auch ein Einstieg am Birkensee möglich. Die können sich dann das Vergnügen Röthenbachklamm pur geben.
> *



Muss mich nochmal selber zitieren. Wer (noch) nicht soo fit ist kann die Tour auch am Birkensee anfangen. Das wären dann (hin und zurück) 10 Km feinster Surf-Trail (technisch eigentlich unproblematisch). Das sollte mit jeden Kondi-Level drin sein.

Ich denke da z. B. an unsere Ex Mrs Rocky-Ritzel oder einen kopflosen Erd-Bären die letzthin an der Veste schon mitgebiked sind...

TOM


----------



## Altitude (13. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von All-Mountain _
> *
> 
> Muss mich nochmal selber zitieren. Wer (noch) nicht soo fit ist kann die Tour auch am Birkensee anfangen. Das wären dann (hin und zurück) 10 Km feinster Surf-Trail (technisch eigentlich unproblematisch). Das sollte mit jeden Kondi-Level drin sein.
> ...



Was ist denn mit Dir los???

Wird unser "Grundlagenkönig" human oder was????

BTW: Ich kann nicht mim Singlespeed fahren, da könnt Ihr noch so sticheln....der hat zur zeit keine Bremsen....

Ich komm mim Brodie  - auch am Donnerstag...

So Jungs - ab in die Falle, damit wir Morgen alle wieder frisch from fröhlich frei uns im Forum kloppen können.... 

Hab ich schon erwähnt, daß die SPVGG GREUTHER FÜRTH die Bayern (nicht die Amateure) mit 3:0 geputzt haben????   Freiheit frü Frangen, Weißwurschtfresser raus!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wenkman (13. Mai 2003)

Hallo zusammen,
hört sich klasse an die Tour! Nachdem ich als Einsteiger noch nicht soviele Strecken hier in der Gegend kenne (danke nochmal an All-Mountain und Altidue für die Führung an der Alten Veste), wäre ich gerne dabei. 
Zeitpunkt ist einwandfrei, habe aber noch ein kleines Problem.
Habe vor ca. 1 Stunde meine neue XT Schaltung bei Bike&Order bestellt, ich hoffe die kommt bis Freitag, da meine jetzige nur noch zum anschauen taugt. Wenn sie da ist, wird sie gleich montiert und dann gehts ab am Samstag. Falls nicht, better luck next time...

@All-Mountain, nachdem du auch aus Fürth kommst und evtl. hinbikest, können wir nen Treffpunkt hier ums Eck irgendwo ausmachen ? Thx

Bis denne

Gruß Wenkman

P.S. @ Altitude Freue mich schon auf den Hexenkessel Playmobil-Stadion nächstes Jahr in der Bundesliga....


----------



## eL (13. Mai 2003)

soso ihr wollt  Die Schlange fahren ja??? man da werd ich aber sehr sehr neidisch 
Da bekommt alti erstmal den parteiauftrag nen paar bilder zu schießen von dem "weg".....bitte neutrale ohne bunte pappageien drinne...die bilder brauch ich dann fürs album...hatte ja seinerzeit als ich da gefahren bin die cam net mit dabei
na denn viel spass


----------



## ZZZZZorro (14. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *Hab ich schon erwähnt, daß die SPVGG GREUTHER FÜRTH die Bayern (nicht die Amateure) mit 3:0 geputzt haben????   Freiheit frü Frangen, Weißwurschtfresser raus!!!! *



Naja, schön ausgruht hamse sich, die Münchner, und zum 100. Güte gezeigt. Aber!!! Alles Taktik. Es ist nunmal große Tradition, dass wenn sich Könige, Feldherrn und so auch Meister unters Volk begeben, sie i.d.R. ein paar Geschenke verteilen, um gute Miene und Fürsprecher zu gewinnen. Im nächsten Jahr gibts dafür die Hucke voll.    

Na dann viel Spaß beim Trail-Surfen. Ich werd mich am Samstag a weng auf die 160 mecklenburgischen Ackermeilen, welche am Sonntag geritten werden, vorbereiten.

Grüßle


----------



## Altitude (14. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ZZZZZorro _
> *Na dann viel Spaß beim Trail-Surfen. Ich werd mich am Samstag a weng auf die 160 mecklenburgischen Ackermeilen, welche am Sonntag geritten werden, vorbereiten.
> 
> Grüßle *



Schade, dan muß ich ja alleine die FÜhrungsarbeit am Berg machen....

Viel Spaß in der Heimat  und bring mir mal ein Gläschen "Schuggersand" mit....

Grüße mir alle bekannten und unbekannten Eisenschweine...


----------



## All-Mountain (14. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von el-diabolo _
> *soso ihr wollt  Die Schlange fahren ja??? man da werd ich aber sehr sehr neidisch
> Da bekommt alti erstmal den parteiauftrag nen paar bilder zu schießen von dem "weg".....bitte neutrale ohne bunte pappageien drinne...die bilder brauch ich dann fürs album...hatte ja seinerzeit als ich da gefahren bin die cam net mit dabei
> na denn viel spass *



Der Name "DIE SCHLANGE" gefällt mir. Nur diesmal werden wir die Schlange vom Kopf bis zum Schwanzende fahren. Ich fürchte der Alti hat die gut die Hälfte dieses Surftrails vorenthalten.

Ich werde meine IXUS V3 jedenfalls auch mitnehmen. Eventuell ist ja was für Dein Album dabei.

@Alex&Wenkmann: Wg. Anfahrt von Fürth aus. Das hängt für mich davon ab ob wir den Moritzberg mitnehmen. Wenn ja, werde ich mit'm Auto zum Tiergarten fahren. Tiergerten hin und zurück sind von mit aus noch mal gut ne Stunde zusätzliches Grundlagentraining.  Was meint Ihr?
@all Wer will den Moritzberg biken? Da wären auch ein paar nette Kantenklatscherstellen für unseren Nils dabei.

Gruß
TOM


----------



## Altitude (14. Mai 2003)

.....


----------



## Altitude (14. Mai 2003)

...


----------



## Altitude (14. Mai 2003)

jetzt versuhc ichs zum dritten Mal...Scheiß Server 

Moritzberg wäre sicherlich ne interessante Möglichkeit um den Nils seine Grenzen aufzuzeigen.... 

Ich werd also mim Auto zum Tiergarten fahren...komm aber direkt vom Samstagsshoppen...

Grüße

Alex 

(und klappts jetzt???  )


----------



## G-zero (14. Mai 2003)

ich würde schon gern auf den Moritzberg, aber nicht wegen den Kantenklatscherstellen  Das überlass ich dem Nils. 

Ich war jetzt schon öfters am Tiergarten biken aber den Moritzberg hab ich noch nicht bezwungen. 
Am Samstag wär die Gelegenheit  

bis dann,

gruß

Tobi


----------



## xenius (14. Mai 2003)

Hi,
der Moritzberg ist klasse!
Es gibt nen guten Uphill von Pötzling aus, ist leider nicht ganz eure Richtung.
Leider sind am Wochenende immer viele Wanderer und Spaziergänger oben am Berg, was das Biken nicht so toll macht.
Der Berg (und dessen Nachbarerhebungen) sind schon allein 'ne Tour wert.

Wünsche euch für Samstag viel Spaß und hoffe davon im Forum zu lesen.

Gruß
xenius


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (14. Mai 2003)

Hi,
ich seh schon, den Moritzberg werden wir wohl am Samstag besteigen müssen. 
Ich fahr ihn immer über Schotter/Asphalt von Diepersdorf aus hoch und dann im Gelände grob wieder Richtung Diepersdorf über so einen seltsamen Hohlweg (was für Nils) runter.

@Xenius: Komm halt einfach mit 

Gruß
TOM


----------



## Altitude (14. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von All-Mountain _
> *...über so einen seltsamen Hohlweg (was für Nils) runter.
> *


So seltsam ist der Holweg gar net, wenn man Ihn mal näher kennt...


----------



## All-Mountain (14. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *
> So seltsam ist der Holweg gar net, wenn man Ihn mal näher kennt... *


Ich kenn ihn und find ihn trotzdem seltsam. Da ist eine Stufe drin bei der ich regelmäßig absteige...

Was für Kantenklatscher halt (oder Ex-Kantenklatscher wie Dich)

TOM


----------



## xenius (14. Mai 2003)

@ All-Mountain
ich würde ja gerne auf meinen regionalen Lieblingsberg mitkommen, muss aber unseren Vereinsnachwuchs nach Greding chauffieren.

Sollte aber in den nächsten Wochen/Monaten mal eine Moritzbergtour zustandekommen bin ich gern dabei.

Gruß
xenius


----------



## eL (14. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von All-Mountain _
> *
> 
> Der Name "DIE SCHLANGE" gefällt mir.
> ...


Na gut dann tret ich mal hiermit von den nahmensrechten zurück ...aber nur wenn demnächst am kopf und am schwanz auf einer grossentafel "Die schlange" zu lesen ist.....und darunter vieleicht die fränkische übersetzung 




> Nur diesmal werden wir die Schlange vom Kopf bis zum Schwanzende fahren. Ich fürchte der Alti hat die gut die Hälfte dieses Surftrails vorenthalten.


@alti
stimmt das   also ich war bis zu der stelle wo der Schuggersand abgebaut wird


----------



## Grufti (14. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von All-Mountain _
> *. Da ist eine Stufe drin bei der ich regelmäßig absteige...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## All-Mountain (14. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von el-diabolo _
> *
> @alti
> stimmt das   also ich war bis zu der stelle wo der Schuggersand abgebaut wird *



Ok, dann waren's wahrscheinlich eher 2/3...


----------



## All-Mountain (14. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Grufti _
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Altitude (14. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von All-Mountain _
> *
> 
> Werd's auch noch mal mit ausgefahrener U-Turn-Gabel und eingefahrenen Sattel versuchen.
> ...



Ich werd dann wohl absteigen, den  ich hab hinten immer noch Probleme mit meiner Federwegsverstellung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (14. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *
> 
> Ich werd dann wohl absteigen, den  ich hab hinten immer noch Probleme mit meiner Federwegsverstellung...  *



Stimmt, Dein Dämpfer hinten ist echt nicht mehr der beste...

Da würde ich mir mal nen neuen besorgen.


----------



## Altitude (14. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von All-Mountain _
> *
> 
> Dein Dämpfer hinten ist ja auch nicht mehr der beste... *



Meinst, ich sollte damit mal zum Service???


----------



## All-Mountain (14. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *
> 
> Meinst, ich sollte damit mal zum Service???    *



Na da würd ich mir einfach mal selber was basteln. 
Stahl kammer ja gut schweißen: Mit der Eisensäge a Stück rausschneiden. Dämpferaufnahmen dranschweißen. und fetisch is des Fully...


----------



## nils (14. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *Moritzberg wäre sicherlich ne interessante Möglichkeit um den Nils seine Grenzen aufzuzeigen....
> *



 Aua, nicht schon wieder was aufs Knie... an die Grenzen rantasten tut immer gleich so weh , aber vielleicht sind die Schoner bis am Wochenende schon da.


----------



## Beelzebub (14. Mai 2003)

@ tom: so komisch is der hohlweg gar nich  nur wer blöd ist wie ich und den von unten rauf fährt und danach die asphaltstrasse runter hat es nich besser verdient 
nächste mal nehm ich den andersrum.

so geh jetzt noch ne stunde unsern Frazer (mr. glittermann) knechten 


gruß alex


----------



## All-Mountain (14. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Beelzebub _
> *@ tom: so komisch is der hohlweg gar nich  nur wer blöd ist wie ich und den von unten rauf fährt und danach die asphaltstrasse runter hat es nich besser verdient
> nächste mal nehm ich den andersrum.
> 
> ...



Hi Belze,
ich weiß nicht ob Du den gleichen Weg meinst wie ich. Den fährt keiner rauf den ich kenne (auch nicht mit'm Stinky).

Ich mein den Weg wenn Du von der Kneipe praktisch in Richtung, wie Du die Asphaltstraße hochkommst, wieder gegenüber runterfährst, (******* ist das blöd zu erklären) und Dich dann leicht rechts hältst. Da sind dann zwei "Rinnen" (oder Hohlwege). Die linke ist einigermaßen fahrbar. Aber raufwärts....

Ich glaub wir müssen die Tour mal wiederholen wenn Du von Deiner Kleinbiertrinker-Tour zurück bist um das zu klären.

Guts Nächtle
TOM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## merkt_p (14. Mai 2003)

Hallo,

ich kann am Samstag zwar nicht (hab einen Biketermin mit Familie, Rocky zieht Anhänger mit zwei Kids, auch ganz gutes Training) aber ich habe ein Angebot für alle Tiergartenneugierige:

Termin 27.05. 18.30 Uhr Haupteingang Tiergarten
ca 2 Std. pedalieren.

Termin und Uhrzeit stehen fest und werden nicht verschoben.

Wer Lust hat, bis dann!!

Martin


----------



## Beelzebub (14. Mai 2003)

@ tom: meinste den ganz be******** weg auf der rückseite. den mein ich auch geflucht wie ein rohrspatz hab ich damals,weil das teilweise mehr ein geschiebe und gehebe war.
hab mehr oder minder mit meinem hart-harttail erklommen 

isch abe gar keine stinky!! ggggg*


gruß alex,der vom knechten back ist


----------



## Wenkman (15. Mai 2003)

Ypiiiee ! Hab heute schon meine Schaltung bekommen. Die Jungs von Bike-Mailorder.de sind ja wirklich fit innerhalb 2 Tagen geliefert.

Werde mich dann gleich ans einbauen machen.

@all-mountain. danke für deine einladung mitm auto mitzukommen, aber ich glaube ich bike zum tiergarten, dann sind die muskeln wenigstens scho warm dann...eine halbe stunde fahrzeit bis dorthin dürfte genügen, oder?

also alle die heute abend an der veste fahren wünsch ich viel fun, kann leider nicht (beneid euch...)

ciao wenkman


----------



## Altitude (15. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Wenkman _
> *
> @all-mountain. danke für deine einladung mitm auto mitzukommen, aber ich glaube ich bike zum tiergarten, dann sind die muskeln wenigstens scho warm dann...eine halbe stunde fahrzeit bis dorthin dürfte genügen, oder?*



Ich würde 45 Min von Zirndorf bis zum Tiergarten einplanen...

nachdem wir den Mortzberg auch fahren, hast Du Dir ganz schön was vorgenommen...

Bis Samstag...


----------



## All-Mountain (15. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *
> 
> Ich würde 45 Min von Zirndorf bis zum Tiergarten einplanen...
> ...


Hi Marco,
Da hat der Alti recht. Von mir daheim (nähe Stadtgrenze) sind es bis zum Tiergarten mit einem relativ zackigen Tempo 30 Min bis zum Tiergarten. Von Zirndorf aus locker noch ne 1/4 Stunde mehr.
UND
Am Samstag ist Inline-Skater-Spaziergänger-Jogger-Rush-Hour
das bremst auch ganz schon.
Insgesamt wird Dich die Tour dann so auf 80 Km kommen...
Gruß
TOM


----------



## Wenkman (15. Mai 2003)

so´n mist....schnief...entäusch... das päckchen das heute angekommen ist, hat sich nicht als mein heiß ersehntes päckchen von bike-mailorder entpuppt, sondern als ordinäres otto-täschchen....das meine freundin schon ganz vergessen hatte, das sie es bestellt hat.....und am telefon sagt sie noch, "nein nein, ich hab nix bestellt, das muß was von dir sein was abgeben wurde...!"  

na ja, jetzt geht das hoffen und bangen weiter, das bitte bitte morgen meine schaltung kommt...

und wie war Veste diesmal ? etwas kalt oder ?

also bis denne

gruß wenkman


----------



## nils (15. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Wenkman _
> *und wie war Veste diesmal ? etwas kalt oder ?
> *



Wenn 14 Leute unter der ortskundigen Leitung von Großmeister Altitude die Trails maltretieren brennt die Luft, da läuft es höchstens den Wanderern kalt den Rücken runter

Und für das Schaltwerk drück ich dir mal die Daumen.

Gruß


----------



## nils (17. Mai 2003)

Seeeeeehr hübsche Runde!

Wo wir jetzt genau langefahren sind weiß ich nicht, naja der Moritzberg war dabei und die Röthenbachklamm natürlich. Los gings ja bekanntlich vom Tiergarten. Dann führte uns Tom über entspannte Trails Richtung Moritzberg, den wir dann via Waldautobahn erklommen. Runter gings dafür einen netten Hohlweg (von dem schon mal die Rede war?) der sogar zwei kleine süße Stufen bieten konnte.
Dann kam die Röthenbachklamm, ein recht hübscher kurviger Trail durch eine landschaftlich wunderschöne "Schlucht". Am Ende der Klamm wartete Kaffee, Kuchen und ein isotonischer Hopfenblütenaufguß. Frisch gestärkt ging es zurück. Für Alex fing jetzt der nicht so hübsche Teil an, nach einem Platten in seinen tubless Reifen, die ja keinen Platten kriegen, hatte die Gabel nach einem unfreiwilligen Abstieg keine Lust mehr zu federn und krümelte sich zusammen... (mein Beileid)
Dann fuhren wir wieder über die Trails zurück. An irgendeiner Kreuzung kurz vor dem Tiergarten war dann ein Teil der Gruppe verschwunden. Der Teil in dem ich dabei war trennte sich dann ebenfalls, da mir Tobi noch ein paar hübsche Trails zeigen wollte (gute Idee!).
Also machten wir uns zu dritt auf den Weg, der sich als das I-Tüpfelchen des Tages entwickeln sollte . Nach ein paar hübschen Metern trafen wir auf zwei sehr fitte und entspannte Kantenklatscher. Sie legten auf den Trail ein ganz schönes Tempo vor, und so hab ich mich einfach mal eingehängt. Wir fuhren dann einfach zusammen weiter und haben dann noch viele hübsche Spots abgeklappert. Tobi hat fleißig fotografiert, über ein paar kleinere Kanten bin ich dann auch noch rüber. Und der Trail am Zaun entlang zum Parkplatz kann unter Zuhilfenahme von einer guten Portion Schwung und unter der Mitnahme sämtlicher Sprünge und Kanten kann sehr geil sein (nur das silberne Auto auf dem Parkplatz stand etwas ungeschickt ). Es war wirklich sehr nett...

Sodenn, die Dusche wartet...

Gruß, Nils


----------



## Altitude (18. Mai 2003)

es war gestern vom biken her echt Klasse, bis auf den Platten (der erste seit 2 Jahren - ausgelöst durch einen Dorn) und dem völligen Luftverlust bei meiner Black aufgrund eines dummen Sturzen, weil ich Depp die lasche Line gewählt habe...

Neben den üblichen Verdächtigen (All Mountian, Nils, G-Zero, Grufti, Wenkman und meinereiner ) hatten sich noch zwei gute Freunde von mirund ein ganzer Haufen neuer Gesichter zu uns gerottet... es erst mir relaxtem Thempo hoch zum Anton-Leidinger-Weg...dort verschärften Nils und ich das Tempo, wobei ich mein Versprechen ignorierte (Sollte noch öfters passieren), das heute All-Mountain die Tourleitung hat...


Nachdem wir kurz auf den Rest der Gruppe gewartet hatten, ging es unter der Autobahn in gemählichen Tempo rauf zum Brunner Berg - dort trennte sich die Gruppe, denn ich wollte auf die Gradabfahrt nicht verzichten - nachm einige Interessierte mit - und der Rest folgte schön brav All-Mountain...

nach einenm kurzen aber intensiven Trailvergnügen mit Steinstufen, Sand und Wurzeln ging es wieder hart links den Berg hoch und nach einer kurzen Abfahrt hatten wir den Rest wieder "assimiliert"...Der weg rüber nach Diepersdorf wurde kurz von einem Platten unterbrochen

 - ich konnte es natürlich nicht lassen und über die Pannensicherheit von tubeless zu referieren - der spätere Tourverlauf sollt mich wieder auf den Boden der Tatsachen zurückbringen -

in Diepersdorf angekommen machten wir uns auf den "Moritz" zu besteigen...das erst Schotterstück hatte es schon in sich - dann konnten wir etwas ausrollen um dann den nächsten Teil des Anstieges zu bewältigen über schotter und das letzte Stück Asphalt ging es rauf zum Biergarten
 - ich war von der Leistung des fetten Fürther (von mir) sehr überrascht, denn bis auf die kurze steile Rampe hab ich den "Moritz" mim mittleren Ketteblatt bezwungen...


Nach der ersten, sehr interessanten Abfahrt (hohlwege, Stufen und viele Wurzeln) kamen wir an einer Kreuzung zum Stehen und Grufti meinte - da gehts auch recht gut runter... gesagt getan, ich sürzte mich der Meute Fullyfahrer hinter her und wünschte mir manchmal auch etwas Federweg am Hinterrad...wow - richtig "tricky..

Nachdem alle unten heil angekommen waren, ging es durhc Diepersdorf zurück zum Beginn er "Röthenbachklamm" - dem Sahnestück der Tour - diesemal sind wir den Schlange ganz gefahren - wobie ich feststellte, daß ich El und Zorro die besten Stücke unterschlagen habe -

Auf dem letzten Stück hab ich Nils ein wenig zum rumalbern und catchen animiert, was sich gleich mit einem Dorn in meinem Vorderen Tubeless-Reifen - shit happens, vor der Kneipe das Ventil rausgeschraubt, einen Schlauch von NIls geliehen (mein eigener war schon beim ersten Platten von einem Mitstreiter in Beschlag genommen worden) und adanach ab in die Kneipe auf eine lecker Cappo...

nach einigen Minuten des Entspannens und Relaxens sattelten wir wieder die Bikes und es gng die halbe Röthenbachklamm zurück in Richtung Brunn...

...dort nahm das Schicksal seinen Lauf - mitten in der Klamm - einmal kurz die flasch Linie gewählt, gesprungen und mimmVorderrad in einem kleinen Loch gelanden - krabautz... ich lag auf der Fresse, elegant mit meiner linken Shculter abgefangen - hätte echt ins  Auge gehen können - nach einer kurzen oberflächlichen Sichtinspektion keine Schäden am Bike bemerkt und wieder rauf auf den Bock und dan im Fahrenfestgestllt, daß die Lauft in meiner Blauck sich verflüchtigt hatte...somit bin ich die restlichen 8 km (Klamm und Anton Leidinger) mit vorne und hinten Null Federweg gefahren und habs auch überlebt...

...kruz vorm tiergarten, aben wir den hintern Teil leider verloren, Nils und G-Zero sind ncoh eine wenig Kantenklatschen, Tom machte sich auf dem Heimweg richtung Fürth (per Bike, Respekt!)...

Ich rollte zu meinem Auto, pumpte die Black uaf und ließ einen Seufzer der Erleichterung los, die Gabel funzt noch...

Die Moral von der geschicht, ich Lob Tubeless nur noch wenn ich dafür bezahlt werde, der neue Reifen ist schon drauf, und ich kauf mir diese High-End-Pumpe von Toppeak, die der El auch hat...

Schön wars, bis auf meine kleinen Pannen...

Schönen Sonntag noch...

Alex /Alti


----------



## All-Mountain (18. Mai 2003)

...für den Tourbericht. Da komm ich schneller dazu mit meiner Freundin unser ausgedehnetes Sonntags-Früstück zu mir zu nehmen.

Folgendes möchte ich noch hinzufügen:
Auf dem letzten Teil der Tour traffen dann untersschiedliche Interessen aufeinander. Einige wollte wohl aus Termingründen möglichst schnell nach Hause, einige waren konditionstechnisch nicht mehr so ganz auf der Höhe.
Das hatte zur Folge, das sich unsere Truppe recht auseinanderzog. Als wir dann am Tiergarten einen Weg etwas weiter rechts als bei der Hinfahrt nahmen war's dann passiert: wir hatten leider den hinteren Teil der Truppe verloren.
Entschuldigung noch mal dafür.

Als ich zuhaus ankam hatte ich dann 75 Km in den Beinen und war fürs erste bedient. Meine Bewegungen Abends auf der Nürnberger Blauen-Nacht-Kulturmeile waren dann auch entsprechend zeitlupenmäßig...

ABER
Scheeeeee wars trotzdem
TOM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grufti (18. Mai 2003)

hat´s gut gefallen und der Tourverlauf war echt nett bis zum besagten Schluß den ich sehr bedauert habe da wir nur noch als zertstreuter Haufen  am Tiergarten ankamen. Aber das können wir ja beim nächstenmal wieder gutmachen. Ansonsten wars echt nett mit euch jungen Leuten zu Biken.

Gruß Bernd


----------



## G-zero (18. Mai 2003)

Also ich muss sagen die Tour war einfach nur noch klasse  
Danke an Alti und Tom für die Tourführung. 
Meine Highlights waren die für mich erstmalige Erstürmung des Moritzbergs und natürlich die Röthenbachklamm. Am Ende gab es in der Tat verschiedene Interessen und es hat sich etwas "verlaufen". Einige wollte schnell nach Hause, andere ließen es etwas gemütlicher angehen und Nils, Heiko und ich wollten noch die Tiergarten Trails heizen. Aber halb so schlimm würde ich sagen. Wir sind jedenfalls noch auf unsere Kosten gekommen, da parallel zum blau Strich ein netter Trail entlangführt. Als es einen kleinen Anstieg gab, trafen wir auf zwei Kantenklatscher die da ihre "Höllenmaschinen" hoch wuchteten  Nils wollte sich ihnen anschließen. Aber es stellte sich heraus das das zwei lockere Kollegen waren und ich hatte ja mein Foto dabei, also knipste drauflos was das zeug hält. So kam bei mir keine Langweile auf, da das was die Jungs da machten eigentlich nicht so mein Fall ist. 
So, und jetzt gibt´s noch das Gipfelfoto. 

gruß

Tobi


----------



## G-zero (18. Mai 2003)

auf dem Moritzberg


----------



## Wenkman (18. Mai 2003)

Hallo Biker,

nachdem schon viele ihr Statement abgegeben haben, möchte ich mich natürlich anschließen und den Guides Alex und Tom danken, für die 1A-Tour die sie da gestern auf die Beine gestellt haben.

Ist immer wieder schön mit Gleichgesinnten die Wälder und Berge unsicher zu machen, auch wenn wir wirklich aufpassen müssen, das wir bei dem Lärmpegel mancher Reifen, nicht in die Nähe von Krankenhäuser und Altenheime kommen (ich sag nur Nils, aber so wie ich ihn einschätze, fährt er halt dann auf seinem Hinterreifen dran vorbei...)

Schade das die Gruppe dann am Schluß unfreiwillig etwas gesplittet wurde.

Bis zur Maximilian-Strasse bin ich dann noch mit Tom heimgeradelt, und ich kann euch sagen, ich war heilfroh als ich endlich zu Hause war. Es hätte gestern kein Kilometer mehr sein dürfen, der Ofen war dann aus.

Also ich hoffe man sieht sich bald wieder auf einer guten Tour (evtl. Tobi am Samstag Fränkische), bis denne und nen schönen Sonntag noch.  
@Altitude, so´n mist mit den Fürthern...kein Glück diese Tage, erst das Bike und dann jetzt nurn 2:2.

Ciao Wenkman


----------



## G-zero (19. Mai 2003)

... ich hab noch etwas rumgebastelt. 

wer mehr Bilder sehen will hier ist der direkte Link auf meine HP

http://home.arcor.de/tobifx2/Mountainbike/Tiergarten/Tiergarten.htm

jetzt ist aber Schluss für heute

gruß

Tobi


----------



## Altitude (19. Mai 2003)

@Wenkman

Was solls - können wir wenigstens den Club nächstes Jahr wieder klatschen... 

@G-Zero
Schöne Bilder - die Bilöder von der Schlange will sicherlich der EL...


----------



## Ralfbausa (21. August 2003)

Server All-Mountain,

Gibts zu der Tour auch ne Beschreibung mit Karte.
Nach Euren ganzen Postings ist nun auch mein Interesse geweckt. 
 
...und nachdem Diepersdorf nicht wirklich weit weg ist, tät mich das schon jucken.

Poste doch mal nen Link. 

Vielen Dank!


----------



## All-Mountain (24. August 2003)

Hi Ralf (ich vermute mal Du heißt wirklich so),

von der Tour-Variante wie wir sie gefahren sind, gibt's meines Wissens keine Karte (außer der in meinen Kopf implantierten)

Ich kann Dir eine Excel Datei mit einer etwas anderen Variante anbieten, da ist auch ne Art Karte dabei. Das Teil ist allerdings 3 MB gross, also schick mir mal kurz ne E-Mail ob das ok geht.

Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre, dass Du Dich mal mit einklinkst wenn wir die Tour wieder fahren. Allerdings bin ich momentan wegen Knieproblemen außer Gefecht.

So in zwei, drei Wochen sollte mein Knie aber wieder funzen, dann können wir die Klamm gerne mal unter die Stollen nehmen.

Gruß
TOM


----------



## Techniker (24. August 2003)

und ich hab wieder keinen Trainingspartner gefunden. 
Für die einen bin ich zu langsam,
die anderen zu furchtsam
und die dritten gar alles beides zusammen. 

Dabei hatte ich mir für heuer ne ganze Menge vorgenommen:
Mindestens ein Marathon wollte ich fahren. 
Das, was mir dafür fehlt, ist ein geduldiger Trainingspartner, oder auch Tourenguide.

Da stehen meine Karten als Immobilie (kaa Audo) total schlecht. 

Gibts denn nicht mal wieder ein "Newbie"- 
oder "Beginners"- Technik-  Training
im Angebot ?
Ich denke, das würde mir viel weiterhelfen. Oder? 

Vielleicht mal an dieser Stelle meine Frage nach Terminen für nächste Woche: Wann läfft was ?

Gruß Techniker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tontaube (25. August 2003)

Hallo All-Mountain/Tom,

an dieser Excel-Datei mit der Tourenbeschreibung wäre ich auch sehr interessiert.
Eine Newbie/Beginner-Tour wäre natürlich noch viel besser...
(Bin ein übergewichtiger Mittdreißiger, der erst seit 6 Wochen ein Mountainbike fährt. Aufgrund des Jobs kommen in der Woche nur kurze Abendtouren in Frage).
Diverse einfachen Touren von Lauf Richtung Tiergarten oder Hersbruck habe ich schon hinter mir. Auch den Moritzberg bin ich (bis auf den beschriebenen Hohlweg, da hab ich hoch geschoben, schäm!) schon raufgeschnauft.
Die berühmt-berüchtigte Schlange habe ich aber noch nicht abgefahren.
Ist das eigentlich die Tour, die mal in Lauf im Briefkasten gelegen hat? War ein Werbeflyer (unter anderem von Radsport Marschel), der mit kleiner Karte und Kurzbeschreibung eine Tour von Lauf über Diepersdorf, Röthenbach (bei Altdorf), Ungelstetten und Birkensee zurück nach Lauf beschrieben hatte. Leider finde ich den Flyer nicht mehr.
Deshalb wäre ich für die Wegbeschreibung sehr dankbar!!!
Und falls es im Großraum Lauf mal wieder 'ne Tour am Wochenende gibt, bei der vielleicht auch ein Anfänger 'ne Chance hätte, würde ich mich über eine entsprechende Nachricht sehr freuen...

Michael


----------



## All-Mountain (25. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Tontaube _
> *Hallo All-Mountain/Tom,
> 
> an dieser Excel-Datei mit der Tourenbeschreibung wäre ich auch sehr interessiert.
> ...



Hallo Michael,
die Excel-Datei schick ich Dir gerne zu. Da hat sich Manne _D, ein Kollege von mir und IBC'ler, die Arbeit gemacht, den von Dir erwähnten Flyer in Excel reinzuklopfen. Allerdings müßtest Du mir per PM oder E-Mail Deine E-Mail Adresse zukommen lassen, da ich über die IBC-E-Mail-Funktion keine Anhänge mitschicken kann.

Über eine Newbie/Einsteiger-Tour könne wir vermutlich Mitte September wieder reden. Da wird mir sowieso, nach 4-wöchiger Bike-Abstinenz, jeder Einsteiger davonradeln.

Übrigens: Den Hohlweg sind wir runter, (nicht rauf) gefahren. Das macht mehr Spaß, glaub mir. Auf den Moritzberg rauf sind wir über Schotter und Asphalt

Gruß
TOM


----------



## All-Mountain (26. August 2003)

...es sind nicht 3 sondern 8 MB (wegen der eingebundenen Grafik). 
Also nur was für echte Postfächer

Gruß
TOM


----------



## Ralfbausa (26. August 2003)

Hi TOM,

8 MB... net schlecht. Da bin ich mir nicht sicher ob das mein Postfach verkraftet. Wäre es nicht sinnvoller, Du machst es über Deine Page verfügbar und mailst uns noch den Link???
Da hast Du dann nicht das Drama mit der verschickerei. 
 

Also bzgl. Newbie Tour, bin ich auch nicht der Fiteste.
Einfache regel, wer viel arbeitet hat weniger Zeit zum Radfahren....

Cheers,
Ralf


----------



## All-Mountain (26. August 2003)

@Ralf und Michael und alle Newbies

Hmmm, wenn ich das Teil auf meine Seite rauflade dauert das auch bestimmt 20 Min., verschicken per Mail bestimmt noch länger.

Wir könnten stattdessen folgendes machen:

Wir treffen uns, sagen wir mal nächsten Sonntag um 10 am Birkensee (da wo der Schotterweg nach Diepersdorf weggeht).

Dann biken wir in gemächlichen Tempo die Röthenbach-Klamm rauf und runter, (Einkehr in Ungelstätten nicht ausgeschossen). 
Den Moritzberg werde ich aber weglassen, da da bei der letzten Tour meine Kniebeschwerden wieder angefangen haben.

Das wäre für mich ein kleiner Belastungstest für mein Knie, und Ihr kennt dann den sehr geilen Trail durch Die Röthenbach-Klamm per Erlebnis, nicht per Karte.

Was meint Ihr?

Gruß
TOM


----------



## Ralfbausa (26. August 2003)

Grüzi Tom,

ich weiss noch nicht ab das mit Sonntag bei mir klappt.
Treibe mich derzeit in Zürich rum, plane aber am WoEn wieder zurück zu sein. Zweitens muss ich mein Bike wieder fahrbar machen (hat bei der letzten Tour etwas gelitten).

Ich geb nen Status, wenn ich  genaueres weis.

Gruss,
Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tontaube (26. August 2003)

Hallo Tom,

Super-Angebot! Komm ich gerne drauf zurück.
Wäre die Tour ev. auch etwas später möglich? Bin Samstag eingeladen und es wird wohl etwas später werden. Egal, wenn Du nur um 10:00 h kannst, muss ich mich halt sputen und zügig in die Hufe kommen!
Mal schauen, wie groß die Resonanz ist!

Vielen Dank schon mal!

Michael


----------



## Tontaube (26. August 2003)

Hallo Tom,

Super-Angebot! Komm ich gerne drauf zurück.
Wäre die Tour ev. auch etwas später möglich? Bin Samstag eingeladen und es wird wohl etwas später werden. Egal, wenn Du nur um 10:00 h kannst, muss ich mich halt sputen und zügig in die Hufe kommen!
Mal schauen, wie groß die Resonanz ist!

Vielen Dank schon mal!

Michael


----------



## All-Mountain (26. August 2003)

Bin sowohl bei der Uhrzeit, als auch beim WE flexiebel. 
Gebt Laut wie's bei Euch am besten passt. 
10 Uhr wäre mir halt lieber, weil ich dann noch was mit meiner Freundin an dem Tag machen kann. Aber eventuell schleppe ich Sie einfach mit. Dann wird's aber tatsächlich eine sehr relaxte Tour...

Gruß
TOM


----------



## Frazer (26. August 2003)

@Tom:

wolltest Du Deinem leidenden Knie net etwas Ruhe gönnen?? War da nicht was??   

Also, solltet ihr wirklich am Sonntag zu leicht späterer Stunde (ich denk da so an etwa 12:00 Uhr) lostreten und ne gemütliche Tour machen, wär ich auch mit dabei. Dann würd ich mal mein schon leicht eingestaubtes Glitterfully aus dem Keller holen und mitm Auto in die Richtung fahren. Können dann ja einen Treffpunkt machen, zu dem ich dirket hin fahren kann  

Grüße
Volker


----------



## All-Mountain (26. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Frazer _
> *@Tom:
> 
> wolltest Du Deinem leidenden Knie net etwas Ruhe gönnen?? War da nicht was??
> ...



Hi Volker,
stimmt eigentlich, aber nach zwei Wochen Bike-Pause kann man schon mal wieder einen kleinen Belastungstest starten. Drum kann ich auch definitiv versprechen, dass die Tour seeeehr gemütlich wird. 

Ich würde einfach mein Bikerbabe mitnehmen, damit ich jemanden hab der mich tröstet wenn das Knie wieder schmerzt.

12 Uhr wäre ok, denke ich. 

Findest Du den Parkplatz am Birkensee? Alternativ könnten wir uns auch in Diepersdorf vor'm Gasthof Löhner treffen.

Gruß
TOM


----------



## ZZZZZorro (26. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von All-Mountain _
> *Dann biken wir in gemächlichen Tempo die Röthenbach-Klamm rauf und runter, (Einkehr in Ungelstätten nicht ausgeschossen).
> *



Moin moin meine lieben Franken, 

na dann viel Spaß beim Klammsurfen. Und grüßt mir ja die Hübsche im Cafe in Ungelstetten.  

Grüßle


----------



## All-Mountain (27. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ZZZZZorro _
> *
> 
> Moin moin meine lieben Franken,
> ...



Hey ZZZZorro, 
alter Regenbeschwörer. Ich seh schon, Du fängst an so manche Sachen aus Franken zu vermissen 
Ich frag Sie einfach ob ich ein Bild machen kann und schick's Dir dann zu
Gruß
TOM


----------



## nils (27. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von All-Mountain _
> *Ich frag Sie einfach ob ich ein Bild machen kann und schick's Dir dann zu
> Gruß
> TOM *



Ich will auch eins! *sabber*


----------



## Altitude (27. August 2003)

Ihre Telefonnnummer...


Ich mach die Bilder lieber selber...


Ich werd schon mal die Lichtanlage "anwärmen"...


----------



## All-Mountain (27. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von nils _
> *
> 
> Ich will auch eins! *sabber*   *



Aha, beim Nils fängt's also auch schon an...

@Nils und ZZZORRO
Wenn die Entzugserscheinungen ganz schlimm werden, gewähren wir Euch gerne mal wieder ein paar Tage Asyl im schönen Franken 
TOM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frazer (27. August 2003)

Na da wird das Biken ja anscheinend zur Nebensache   

Bin ja mal gespannt.....   

Darf man fragen, in welcher Altersklasse die so mitspielt??


----------



## Altitude (27. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Frazer _
> *Darf man fragen, in welcher Altersklasse die so mitspielt?? *



die steht nicht auf "Glitterfullyschieber"...  


evtl. kommt der fette, alte Stahl-HT-Fahrer auch...


----------



## Frazer (27. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *
> 
> evtl. kommt der fette, alte Stahl-HT-Fahrer auch... *




Ich glaub mal, somit hast Dich grad selber aus dem Rennen buchsiert   

Was macht eigentlich Dein Knie?? Können wir es wagen, mal wieder ein kleines "Glitterfully vs. Stahl-HT"-Duell zu starten oder soll ich Dich lieber schonen???


----------



## All-Mountain (27. August 2003)

@Alti
Ich glaub bezügl. Altersklasse ist der Volker näher dran. Du gehst ja schon stark auf die 30 zu...

Sprach der Alte Sack TOM 

Ich kenn ja den Wirt ganz gut da draußen. Ich werd ihn mal fragen wo er seine Bedienungen herbekommt 

Jedenfalls hat er ein glückliches Händchen beim einstellen.


----------



## Beelzebub (27. August 2003)

hiermit melde ich mich aus meinem frankreichurlaub zurück.geil wars traumhafte strände,hübsche badenixen und spiegelglatte asphaltbänder zum roadie tretzen.aber bevor auch der sabber runterläuft hör ich lieber auf 

ich seh schon am sonntag ist wieder die schlange dran.........
wenn ich die eurobike sausen lasse,wo ich eh eigentlich keine lust zu habe bin ich dabei.werde am freitag bescheid geben.will die auch endlich mal fahren.mal kucken welches rad ich nehm  


gruß beelzi


----------



## biker-wug (27. August 2003)

Hi Leute, 

befinde mich nach wie vor in den Staaten, aber will mich mal wieder zu wort melden!!

Roethenbachklemm, man die reizt mich auch, aber leider hab ich ja am Sonntag schule, und das bis April!!

@Beelze: Schau dir die tour gut an, dann fahren wir die mal an einem Montag!!

Als denn, ciao, schoene gruesse aus den staaten von Dieter, der immerhin in Princeton im aeltestem Bikeladen der USA war!!

Aber leider war die auswahl so alt wie der laden!!!


----------



## All-Mountain (27. August 2003)

Eigentlich hatte ich mir schon überlegt die Tour wegen Rund-um-die-Nünberger-Altstadt zu verschieben. 

Aber wenn am Sonntag die ganzen IBC-Promis einlaufen wird das wohl ein Pflichtermin.

Wer fällt mir da spontan noch so ein? Dieter/Biker-WUG, Marco/Wenkmann und der Tobi/G-Zero müßte doch auch wieder Bike-Fit sein. 

Jungs wie siehts aus?

TOM

PS: Eigentlich fallen mir noch mehr ein, aber es sollte ja eigentlich eine Newbie-Tour werden...


----------



## All-Mountain (27. August 2003)

20:18 und 20:19..

Hi Dieter, das war wohl Gedankenübertragung (und das  über den großen Teich drüber)...


----------



## G-zero (27. August 2003)

Hallo,

es sieht endlich wieder gut aus. Entspanntes Klamm rollen ist genau das richtige. Beim Altstadt Rennen wollte ich eigentlich auch zuschaun. Aber bei einen Pflichttermin ... 
Also bis dann  

gruß

Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tontaube (28. August 2003)

So langsam mach ich mir Sorgen, ob  es wirklich bei einer Newbie-Tour bleibt...
Andererseits macht's auch mehr Spaß, wenn mehr Leute dabei sind.
Steht jetzt Zeit und Ort bereits fest?

Freu mich schon!!!


----------



## Altitude (28. August 2003)

treffen wir uns jetzt???

10.00??? an der Kreuzung, oder??? (ist doch der Anfang der Schlange....)

d.h. für die Anwärter der Fleißpunkte um 9.00 Uhr am Tiergarten...seit der Nils nicht mehr da ist (heul), find ich die Zeiten wieder erste Sahne, denn nur der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm...

oder hab ich was falsch verstanden???

Moritz werd ich auch auslassen - erstens darf ich mein Knie noch nicht voll belasten (aber für den Volker wird es reichen) - zweitens hab ich am Sonntag Nachmittag noch Kinokarten...

Grüße

Alex/Alti


----------



## Wenkman (28. August 2003)

Hi Jungs,

melde mich nun zurück. Muß jetzt dringend wieder mal Gas geben mitm Bike.

Schlange am Sonntag klingt gut, leider hauts da bei mir zeitlich nicht hin.  Werde nachher mal nen post aufmachen, ob vielleicht Samstag irgendwas geht hier in der Gegend.

Also Jungs bis Bald denne

Ciao Marco


----------



## Frazer (28. August 2003)

@Beelze

schau bloss, dass Du mitfährst. Sonst hab ich a kleines Problem, da ich es bisher irgendwie noch net geschafft hab, für mein Rutscherle nen Dachträger zu besorgen  

@Alti

den Moritz rauf hätt ich dann ja ne wirkliche Chance.... aber ich glaub, runter wirst mich wieder einholen...   
Aber nachdem's ja gemütlich werden soll, hab ich da mal keine Bedenken....


----------



## biker-wug (28. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von All-Mountain _
> *20:18 und 20:19..
> 
> Hi Dieter, das war wohl Gedankenübertragung (und das  über den großen Teich drüber)... *




Tja Tom, das sieht man es mal wieder, biken verbindet auch GEDANKLICH!!!

HIHI!!

Ich wuensch euch viel spass Jungs, werde mal an euch denken wenn ich in der Schule sitze und bueffle!!!

ciao!


----------



## All-Mountain (28. August 2003)

@Tontaube
Freilich bleibt's bei einer Newbi-Tour. Ich nehm ja meine Freundin mit, da bleibt das Tempo schon niedrig.

@all
Schinder und andere leistungsorientierte Biker können sich, wenn ich den Alti richtig verstanden habe, um 9 am Tiergarten treffen und noch eine Stunde Anton-Leidiger-Weg vor die Schlange hängen.

Als Treffpunkt um 10 wüde ich nach wie vor den Birkensee vorschlagen (an der Stelle wo der Schotterweg nach Diepersdorf weggeht). Stimmt Alti, das ist nur ein paar Meter vom unteren Einstieg zur Röthenbachklamm weg.

@Frazer und eventl. Beelze
Wenn Ihr um 10 am Birkensee einsteigen wollt und nicht genau wißt wo das ist, könnten wir uns um 9:45 in Diepersdorf vor'm Gasthof Löhner treffen. Meldet Euch bei Bedarf.

*organisiermodusaus*

Letzendlich gehts ja um den Spaß, und der dürfte bei der Truppe die sich da so anbahnt nicht zu kurz kommen.

Ciao
TOM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (29. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von All-Mountain _
> [[email protected]
> Schinder und andere leistungsorientierte Biker können sich, wenn ich den Alti richtig verstanden habe, um 9 am Tiergarten treffen und noch eine Stunde Anton-Leidiger-Weg vor die Schlange hängen.
> 
> ...



WOW - da hat aber ein gut in der Schule aufgepasst...langsam wirst Du mir unheimlich...

Also abgemacht...

Grüße

Alex


----------



## All-Mountain (29. August 2003)

Meine Berufsbezeichnung ist nicht umsonst 

ORGANISATOR


----------



## Altitude (29. August 2003)

*...ich bin unwürdig...*


----------



## Tontaube (29. August 2003)

Hallo Tom/ORGANISATOR,

10:00 h ist also fix, oder? Na ja, muss ich halt früh aufstehen und Frühstück für mein Frauchen machen, damit sie nicht gar so sauer ist.   Gemütliches Frühstück am Sonntag ist ihr halt wichtig...

Nochmal zum Treffpunkt. Den Birkensee finde ich ja, aber die "Stelle wo der Schotterweg nach Diepersdorf weggeht" ist mir nicht ganz klar. Meinst Du direkt am See? Da gibt es ja den Fußweg (Waldweg) und den Schotterweg, der ja erst mal auf den Hauptweg (vom Parkplatz Richtung Brunn) hoch führt. Meinst Du diesen Weg?  Treffpunkt am See?
Alternativ: Diepersdorf finde ich natürlich auch. Ist der Gasthof Löhner mitten im Ort?

Bis später,

Die altersschwache, wohlgenährte Newbie-Tontaube

Michael


----------



## All-Mountain (29. August 2003)

@Tontaube
Der Weg den ich meine geht geradeaus nach Brunn weiter, und wenn man links (über ein Brücke, glaub ich) abbiegt geht's nach Diepersdorf hoch. Treffen würden wir uns dann direkt am See da der Einstieg zur Klamm etwas schwerer zu beschreiben ist wenn man den nicht kennt.

Hoffentlich alles klar. Ich schick Dir zur Sicherheit noch meine Handynummer per PM.

Grüße
TOM


----------



## Beelzebub (29. August 2003)

ich mach heut abend nomma ein genaues posting.

Parkplatz birkensee:meinst du den wenn ich von nbg aus komme direkt an der straße? ich glaub der ist li und re davon oder?
und wo ist der gasthof in diepersdorf? ich steh immo im wald

gruß beelze

PS: ein kleines eurobike-schmankerl für euch


----------



## Altitude (29. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Beelzebub _
> *
> PS: ein kleines eurobike-schmankerl für euch *



Ziemlich Maskulin, die Kleine...

komm doch um 9.00 an den Tiergarten...dann kannst Du Dich noch etwas einrollen bevors in der Schlange ans "Eingemachte" geht....


----------



## All-Mountain (29. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Beelzebub _
> *ich mach heut abend nomma ein genaues posting.
> Parkplatz birkensee:meinst du den wenn ich von nbg aus komme direkt an der straße? ich glaub der ist li und re davon oder?
> gruß beelze
> *


Hey Beelze,
mit dem Parkplatz meinst Du schon den richtigen, denke ich. Der ist links und rechts neben der Straße. Dann geht's noch ein Stück durch'n Wald und man sieht die ersten FKK'ler am See liegen.
TOM


----------



## Tontaube (29. August 2003)

Wie wäre es denn dann mit einem Treffpunkt am Parkplatz (bevor ich ganz verwirrt durch die FKKler umherirre   ). Den finde ich garantiert. Wir könnten uns dann um 5 vor zehn am Parkplatz treffen. Oder gleich alle um 10:00 h am Parkplatz, wenn die Tiergarten-Einrollfraktion einverstanden ist.
Fragen über Fragen! Das schreit nach dem Organisator...

Michael


----------



## Beelzebub (29. August 2003)

also ich fahr zu 100% mit.eurobike werd ich mir definitiv nicht antun.

@tom: gut den parkplatz kenn ich.

@alti:mal kucken ob ich unsern discofullymann überreden kann.
wenn ja 9:00 vor dem tiergarten,wenn nicht 5 vor 10uhr auf dem parkplatz.
das babe is nich maskulin.hab ich nur unvorteilhaft abgeknippst.hast wohl zuviel Damenkugelstoßen bei der WM in Paris angekuckt.Siehängt schon überm monitor
und der Kalender ist erst Sahne...........kein wunder wenn schon "for alex with love" draufsteht uiuiuiuiui

bis sonntag 

gruß beelzi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (30. August 2003)

Wenn den Parkplatz alle kennen würde ich mal spontan sagen wir treffen uns 5 vor 10 am Parkplatz. 

Mit der Tiergartenfraktion kömmer uns dann um 10 Uhr am unteren Einstieg der Klamm treffen. Alti kennt den soweit ich weiß.

Notfalls gibt's ja auch noch Handys. Alex/Alti und ich sind da ja schon geübt Hast Du eigentlich schon eine Helm-Freisprechanlage, Alti?

TOM


----------



## Frazer (30. August 2003)

Also, die Herren,
mir ist sowohl 9 Uhr am Tiergarten als auch kurz vor 10 am Parkplatz zu früh, von daher werde ich mich ausklinken.
Wißt ja, mit der Jugend von heute is nimmer viel los  

Aber nachdem ich vor habe, heute Abend fort zu gehen, will ich wenigstens einen Tag die Woche mal ausschlafen können.

Trotzdem euch viel Spass.....

@Alti

Und mach bloss mal a Foto von der Bedienung   

Grüße
der Discofullyfahrer


----------



## traileruli (30. August 2003)

Hallö[email protected],
bin über WE in Nbg, und somit werde ich auch  zum Klammrollen kommen. Freu mich mal wieder so viele Verdächtige zu treffen.
@alti, würde gerne dein Einrollangebot mit deiner Führung gerne um 9.00 Uhr ab Tiergarten annehmen.
bis dene


----------



## Beelzebub (30. August 2003)

alles klaaaaa ich bin um 9uhr vor dem eingang tiergarten.da kann ich dir gleich die sachen geben alti.
also dann bis morgen früh

gruß beelzi


----------



## All-Mountain (30. August 2003)

Also ich bin dann 5 vor 10 am Birkenseeparkplatz und so um 10 am unteren Einstieg der Klamm. Wenn Sich bei Euch was verzögert soll Alti mal bei mir durchrufen.

Mein Bikerbabe kommt übrigens nicht mit, die hält Euch nämlich für ernsthafte Biker und hat es mit der Angst bekommen weil jetzt soviel mitkommen.

Wer kommt noch zum Parkplatz?

Tontaube, denke ich 

und 

RalfB?? Wie sieht's bei dir aus?

Grüße
TOM


----------



## G-zero (30. August 2003)

Da es eine Newbie Tour ist bringe ich einfach noch einen mit. Wir kommen dann um 5 vor 10:00 an den Parkplatz beim Birkensee. Ich hab mal auf die Karte geschaut ich hoffe ich meine den richtigen Parkplatz, wir werden es sehen. 

@Tom: dein Bikerbabe braucht sich keine Sorgen zu machen, das Tempo bleibt ganz entspannend.  

Also bis dann

Tobi


----------



## Beelzebub (30. August 2003)

da lach ich aber mal.immo ist das doch hier der invalidentreff im forum.habs ja selber grad etwas mit meinem kreuz.
also tom deine bessere hälfte braucht keine angst zu haben.

gruß alex


----------



## Bikerbabe (30. August 2003)

... angst nicht nur respekt vor der Bikertruppe..

@Tontaube 
dir viel spaß du weißt nicht worauf du dich da einlässt 

die bessere Hälfte von all-mountain
ece


----------



## frank-lau (31. August 2003)

Also wenn ich morgen, heute aus dem Bett komm, dann warte ich an der brücke am Birkensee und zeige euch auch noch ne geile Abfahrt abseits der Schlange.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (31. August 2003)

@all
War wieder mal ne geile Sache die Schlange von vorne bis hinten abzubiken. 

Nach Kurzer Verzögerung fand sich die Truppe am unteren Einstieg der Schlange zusammen und durchquerte die Klamm komplett.

-Frank-lau zeigte uns die Bike-Umgehungstraße um Ungelstätten. 

-Tontaube hielt sich tapfer und ich hoffe es war nicht zu stressig für Ihn.

Mein Knie hat sich leider so nach 10-15 Km wieder mit leichten Schmerzen gemeldet. War aber nicht so schlimm dass ich nicht weiterbiken konnte. Ansonsten hab ich mich gefreut mal wieder ne Menge Bike-Kumpels zu sehen, die nun schon längen nicht mehr dabei waren.

So jetzt geht's unter die Dusche und dann in die Innenstadt um die letzten Runden des Altstadtrennens noch mitzubekommen.

Schönen Sonntag noch
TOM


----------



## Techniker (31. August 2003)

... und ich Doofi hab erst gestern abend gecheckt, 
daß ich mein Bike immer noch in Lauf stehen hab.
Ich wollte wenigstens noch den FR-Lenker dranbauen.
Aber nix wars. 

Eigentlich schade. Naja, so schnell wird auch nicht Winter.  

Außerdem bin ich erst gegen 5 ins Bett. *schnarch*
dafür hat mich gegen 8 eine nette kleine aber laute Fliege 
geweckt 

@rialeruli : Vielen Dankf für die PM (Einladung) ,
auch wenn ich nicht "konnte" 

Gruß, 
Jürgen


----------



## Tontaube (31. August 2003)

Hallo an alle Sonntagmorgen-Klammbefahrer!

Zunächst mal ein herzliches Dankeschön an Euch. Ich hoffe, es war nicht zu nervig, mich mitzuschleppen. Da ich erst seit 7 Wochen Mountainbike fahre und dies mein erster Singletrail dieser Art war, habe ich doch etwas länger gebraucht. Mir fehlt es eindeutig noch an Technik und Erfahrung. (Dafür hab ich teilweise zuviel Schiss  !!!)

Ursprünglich wollte ich ja nur die Wegbeschreibung. Ob ich aber damit den Weg so gut gefunden hätte? Außerdem macht es ja auch keinen Spaß, alle paar Meter zu halten und auf den Plan zu schauen. Und mit mehreren Fahren macht sowieso mehr Laune. Somit habe ich mein ursprüngliches Ziel mehr als erreicht!

Allerdings, wenn das die Invaliden/Verletzten Tour für Newbies war, wie fahrt ihr dann, wenn ihr alle fit seid?


Mir hat's riesig viel Spaß gemacht. Nochmals vielen Dank an Alle!

@Bikerbabe: Mies! Wärst halt mitgefahren, dann hätt ich nicht alleine leiden müssen! Nee, war nur Spaß, so schlimm war's wirklich nicht!

@All-Mountain: Danke noch mal für das Angebot und die Organisation.
Falls ihr nochmal an einem WE in der Nähe (ev. Tierpark?) ein paar Trails fahrt und 'ne lahme Tontaube im Schlepptau verkraftet, würde ich mich sehr freuen!

Schönen Sonntagabend noch!

Tontaube / Michael


----------



## Altitude (31. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Bikerbabe _
> *
> ... angst nicht nur respekt vor der Biketruppe
> *



musst Du nicht -  egal was Dir der Tom so alles über uns erzählt hat...  


...es kann nur stimmen...



> _Original geschrieben von Bikerbabe _
> *
> die bessere Hälfte von all-mountain
> ece *



Mensch hat der ein Schwein...

@all
Schee wars, bis die Tage...und Der Ulle ist Fünfter geworden...


----------



## Beelzebub (31. August 2003)

nabend die herren.....

@ tontaube: freut mich das du noch lebst und es dir gefallen hat.
das mit dem bisschen warten war doch kein thema.

joooooo scheee wars echt wieder mal mit dem haufen ne runde zu drehen.auch wenn ich mich zum schluss doch nomma hinlegen musste.schlimm fand ich nur das ULI meinen sturz schamlos ausnütze und bei seinem versuch mir zu helfen sich beinahe auf mich schmiss 

@alti: den ulle hab ich gesehen wie ich im stau stand 


gruß beelze der lauter striemen am po und der schulter hat


----------



## Altitude (1. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Beelzebub _
> *gruß beelze der lauter striemen am po und der schulter hat *



wie erklären wir das nur Deiner "besseren Hälfte"????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (1. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *
> 
> wie erklären wir das nur Deiner "besseren Hälfte"????  *



Blöd, jetzt bin ich aufgeflogen. Sie hat sich nämlich schon immer gefragt warum ich mit Euch so gern biken gehe...

Apropos Ulle:
Schaut mal hier: Ulle 

Gruß
TOM


----------



## Tontaube (1. September 2003)

Reklamation! 

Da schreibt unser lieber All-Mountain doch, dass die Klamm komplett befahren wurde. Nach der Ankündigung vorher hat aber ja wohl ein Highlight gefehlt. Was war denn mit der Super-Bedienung in Ungelstetten?
Seid ihr auf der Rückfahrt noch eingekehrt? 

Anderenfalls erklärt sich der geschilderte Zwischenfall auf der Rückfahrt... 
Ok, wenn ihr meinetwegen so langsam fahren musstet und dann noch die Bedienung in Ungelstetten wegfällt, ist es wohl nicht zu dem notwendigen Testosteronabbau gekommen. Das ihr aber gleich im Gelände übereinander herfallt (inklusive Rückenzerkratzen) ist dann doch etwas übertrieben!  

Stellt sich für mich nur die Frage: Habt ihr anständigerweise gewartet, bis ich weg war, oder hatte ich einfach Schwein rechtzeitig weg zu kommen?

Gut, dass ich jetzt nichts zuhause erklären muss....


Tontaube

PS: Ich weiß, ich sollte mehr fahren und weniger lästern!


----------



## Altitude (1. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Tontaube _
> *Seid ihr auf der Rückfahrt noch eingekehrt?
> *



Jepp, aber die Bedienung war leider nicht da...

...die lassen se nur bei hohen Temperaturen arbeiten...


----------



## All-Mountain (1. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *
> Jepp, aber die Bedienung war leider nicht da...
> ...die lassen se nur bei hohen Temperaturen arbeiten... *



Stimmt. Die süße, kleine darf anscheinend nur bei Bilderbuch-ausflugswetter arbeiten. Schade. Dabei hatte ich extra deswegen meine DigiCam mitgenommen.

TOM


----------



## Ralfbausa (1. September 2003)

Tach miteinander,

habt sicher schon gemerkt, dass es bei mir nicht geklappt hat.
Momentan kommt irgendwie alles zusammen.
- ständig keine Zeit
- bike kaputt (muss ich auch noch ein neues kaufen)
- ...und natürlich auch noch arbeiten...

Auf jedenfall schade.  
Bin zwar auch ein Newvie, hoffe aber das es das nächste Mal klappt.

soo long,
Ralf


----------



## synx (2. September 2003)

Servus miteinander, des nächste mal binn ich ach dabei, wenns recht is!
Röthenbachklamm is ja meine Hausstrecke!
Allerdings sollte der Moritzberg ach dabei sein   
c.ya.
flo


----------

